# Nursing



## veelee

Hi All,

Me & husband own a holiday home in Lagos. We are thinking of moving out there from the UK with our 3year old son sometime in the near future. I am a nurse and my speciality is intensive care. 
Can anyone tell me who to contact regarding researching working as a nurse in the Algarve, and what are the requirements for a UK nurse, finding a job there. I know that Intensive care units are minimal in the Algarve and believe there is one at the main hospital in Faro, but not sure about portimao etc.....?
Also any advice regarding schools for my son?
Many thanks in advance or your comments.


----------



## MrBife

veelee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Me & husband own a holiday home in Lagos. We are thinking of moving out there from the UK with our 3year old son sometime in the near future. I am a nurse and my speciality is intensive care.
> Can anyone tell me who to contact regarding researching working as a nurse in the Algarve, and what are the requirements for a UK nurse, finding a job there. I know that Intensive care units are minimal in the Algarve and believe there is one at the main hospital in Faro, but not sure about portimao etc.....?
> Also any advice regarding schools for my son?
> Many thanks in advance or your comments.


There are three ITU units in each of the main three hospitals in Faro - Gambelas is the latest and pretty much state of the art. I think I am correct in saying that the Portimão hospital also has ITU.

UK Nursing qualifications do transfer and fluent Portuguese would be a requirement. The level of Portuguese salary for nurses will however not impress you much

School stuff has been covered a million times and a quick search will bring up lots of posts


----------



## canoeman

Information here on getting qualifications accepted, but without fluency in Portuguese?


EU-Recognition of professional qualifications in other countries-Your Europe


----------



## siobhanwf

The average salary for a highly qualified full time nurse here in Portugal (I know one working in the Algarve) is less than 1000 euros per month.
Portuguese to a high level would also be a requirmenet.


----------



## siobhanwf

Try googling :

enfermerias portugal salarios

or on Trovit - O motor de busca de anúncios classificados de imóveis, autos e empregos 

enfermeiras portugal


----------



## siobhanwf

Processamento de vencimentos, 2005

the table at the end says that in 2005 a nurse earned 826,60euros per month.

Salaries have not changed much since then


----------



## siobhanwf

In Portugal you can get help and information from:


Ms Isilda Maria da Costa Fernandes
Ministério do Trabalho e da Solidariedade Social
Direcção-Geral do Emprego e Relações de Trabalho
Directora de Serviços de Emprego e Formação Profissional
Praça de Londres, n.º2, 5.º andar
1949-056 Lisboa
PORTUGAL

Tel: +35 1 21 844 15 01
Fax: +35 1 21 844 14 25
E-mail: Isilda.fernandes＠dgert.mtss.gov.pt

One thing worthwhile noting is that the authorities in ANY EU country aren't allowed to require certified translations of qualifications for doctors, general nurses, midwives, vets, dental surgeons, pharmacists or architects.


----------



## veelee

Thank you all very much for your responses. I will look into your helpful information provided. The fluent portuguese will be a problem! Is fluent portuguese a definite requirement in all private hospitals? The salary is far worse than i expected, particularly as I am currently a unit manager in UK earning way more than that! 
Prior to nursing I was a hairstylist & salon manageress and beauty therapist, and was also considering undertaking a course/ qualification in Botox administration & dermal filler, and leasing a room/ small clinic at a hair or beauty salon to provide the service. What are your thoughts on this, a go go or a no no??


----------



## canoeman

Sorry but what language would you expect to be spoken in a a private or state hospital, English might be a major language of your profession but fluent Portuguese is basic reguirement especially where peoples lives are at risk.

Salary you can't equate UK salaries with Portugal in any profession, just consider the min wage is €458pm and many only earn this.

Botox you'll need to research Portugal extremely carefully as to regulations and self employment, again even in the Algarve you can't charge UK prices, my personal thoughts it's a no go.


----------



## veelee

canoeman said:


> Sorry but what language would you expect to be spoken in a a private or state hospital, English might be a major language of your profession but fluent Portuguese is basic reguirement especially where peoples lives are at risk.
> 
> Salary you can't equate UK salaries with Portugal in any profession, just consider the min wage is €458pm and many only earn this.
> 
> Botox you'll need to research Portugal extremely carefully as to regulations and self employment, again even in the Algarve you can't charge UK prices, my personal thoughts it's a no go.


Thanks for your response. Of course I'm aware that Portuguese is the expected language, and wouldn't expect anything less. I'm currently at basic conversation level and will need to develop further into fluent Portuguese, which is why I said it would be a current problem, but I'm not anticipating working in the Algarve until at least end of 2012 if not later.
What I did mean to say in my previous quote was is fluent portuguese expected in all private clinics (not hospital) typo error! Someone suggested to me previously that in clinics such as in Luz, it isn't essential to be fluent.


----------



## canoeman

Possibly if they only cater to English speaking clients, but you seriously limit your opportunities of employment, solely English speakers will still be the minority of patients. 

Employment for the Portuguese is a problem now and certainly won't get better in the near future, The hot shot responsible for updating, streamlining and improving efficiency of the Financas system, has just been put in charge of the Portuguese Health Service, which will no doubt have a effect on employment within sector, so you really want as many strings to your bow as possible.


----------



## MrBife

veelee said:


> What I did mean to say in my previous quote was is fluent portuguese expected in all private clinics (not hospital) typo error! Someone suggested to me previously that in clinics such as in Luz, it isn't essential to be fluent.


You only have to think about the reverse situation for a moment to appreciate the potential for problem.

How easy would it be to get a responsible well paid nursing job in the UK without being able to speak English?

You would be putting lives at risk merely by risking making a mistake with translation which is not really what nursing is all about is it.


----------



## veelee

MrBife said:


> You only have to think about the reverse situation for a moment to appreciate the potential for problem.
> 
> How easy would it be to get a responsible well paid nursing job in the UK without being able to speak English?
> 
> You would be putting lives at risk merely by risking making a mistake with translation which is not really what nursing is all about is it.


Yes MrBife, Exactly! 
I am sure that no person would be employed if unable to fulfil essential criteria in any profession anywhere in the world. Which is why I am learning Portuguese privately, and do not plan on nursing (if at all) in the Algarve, until at least end of 2012/2013. I am just investigating various avenues at the moment, however I may even decide not to work at all. 
Asking the 'private clinic' question was merely out of curiosity following a comment someone made when I was there in July.
Fortunately, I speak a number of languages fluently and being very academic I have fortunately found learning new languages comes quite naturally to me. I'm finding Portuguese a lovely and simple language to learn and as I'm also fluent in Spanish I'm sure i will progress very quickly.


----------



## rolacris

Thanks for the input , 
Canoeman and veelee......
I would have to learn to speak portuguese and write before I can get employment in the hospital as a nurse.
It's ok if I earn less than what I make now. I just want to be a part of the community by helping the old people and the sick one. 
Thanks ....


----------

